# taped!



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Well I finally got some taping to stay on. Hopfully this does the trick:smirk: He has been pouting about it...lol


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm no expert on taping but that does not look right. I'm not trying to be mean. I think the base of the ear should be taunt and upright so the cartilage will stiffin up in that position. I've heard of people using pipe insulation (cut to form ear) and tape but I've never seen/heard of taping the ears together like that.

Did you google to find some pics?

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh you need to take that down as it's not going to help. You can use the method in the Leerburg link that lovethebreed posted or you can glue with forms.

Here is a link to pre-made forms. 
www.caniscallidus.com, Do a search on 'ear forms'

You can also make your own which is what I do. The foam is used by orthopedic drs. It is easily shaped with heat.

If you go this route only use surgical glue. - Surgical Cement /Ostomy and Urological Adhesive - Each: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at Nextag

To remove only use surgical glue remover (ie Dermasol).


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone.....I realize it isn't right but honestly he moves so much when I'm trying to put it on This is the 3rd attempt and the only one that has stayed. I have tried the breathright strip and glue and mole skin and now the pipe insulation. I may just have to give up and go to the vet for the ears. I will go Monday for the glue and order the forms and give it one more try. Going now to remove the tape:blush:


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

just realized how whinny my last post sounded....lol I know it isn't his fault, I would move too! I've ordered the forms and glue and with everyones coaching I will get this right! Thanks again!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You will definitely need some help when you do it. It's more than a one person job.  Take everything to the vet and have them do it.

After the forms are in there is a chance they will point at an angle rather than straight up. If so just take some athletic tape and circle across the top around each ear (just at the top) and it will hold them upright. After a day or two you won't need the tape part any longer as the base typically holds them up after that.

Leave the glue forms in as long as possible. The edges will start to curl over time, just add some glue to the edges. If after they come out and the ears fall after a period of time put them back in. Be sure the ear isn't irratated. Goo off (or something like that) will clean the forms.

Have a marrow bone or pigs ear ready for him as soon as you have glued the ears in. He will go a little bonkers scratching trying to get them off. It won't last long but you do need to distract him with something yummy.

Get him chewing, it will strengten the muscles. Marrow bones or bully sticks are great. Last suggestion is to put him on Solid Gold Seameal as I've heard it helps as well.

Good luck!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I have provided him with bullies ,tracheas and pig ears all along (he isn't a chewer, go figure?) His ears are really long maybe thats why they haven't stood...too heavy? I also ordered glue remover. I've almost spent more on ear standing supplies than the whole dog...jk


----------

